# Cleveleys parking



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we have parked on Princess way ( sea front ) Cleveleys quite a few times for an odd night or so, my Sister in Law told me last week that there are now parking restrictions of 4 hours and no return within 8 hours.. 


8O   

anyone been recently and is this true..if so its a beggar because we liked to just set off and park up there for the  night and shop in Cleveleys the day after before going home

Anne


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

I hope not we were going there this weekend.There will be more shops closing if they ban us.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

found this on the web 1sep2012

don't know wether this includes the top end of princes way near wall or just by the houses



LIMITED WAITING 4HRS, NO RETURN 
WITHIN 8HRS 10PM-MIDNIGHT AND 
MIDNIGHT-6AM
Princes Way
(i) the east side from a point 83m south of 
the road centreline of Anchorsholme Lane 
West to a point 170m northwest of the road 
centreline of Queens Promenade
(ii) the west side from a point 165m 
northwest of the road centreline of Queens 
promenade to a point 84m south of the road 
centreline of Anchorsholme Lane West
(iii) the west side from a point 58m north 
of the road centreline of Anchorsholme 
Lane East to a point 98m south of the road 
centreline of Kingsway


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sorry I don't know the answer to your question but I' wondering what happened to the proposal for an 'aire' at St Anne's?


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

StephandJohn...the Air at Lytham is up and running, we stayed there a few months ago. 

it is on the car park at the back of the swimming pool...where the train restaurant is and is £5 a night, very handy as there is a pub there too as well as a cinema.


Anne


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Parking*

Well I'm not surprised was there earlier in the year there was over 50 motorhomes there .what has spoilet it is the amount of motorhomes.there using it very regular there was evidence that vans were there for more than a weekend as usual people spoil things .


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

that's true..last time we went there was one with a very noisy generator...and another that looked like it hadn't moved in days...I have been told you can park on Morcambe seafront..I wouldn't like to risk it.

a friend of ours said he ad seen a caravan with awning and tables out.. 8O 8O 

now that's pushing their luck :lol: 


Anne


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to say the new signs have been erected and restrictions are as stated, however, vans were still parked there overnight, not as many as there had been.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

hope someone chops the signs down.When I was there someone said that this had happened before.Wonder how much its costing the council for a warden over night to patrol it.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

rocky58 said:


> hope someone chops the signs down.When I was there someone said that this had happened before.Wonder how much its costing the council for a warden over night to patrol it.


Not sure if this will be covered by the same people who do the carparks in Blackpool, but I can assure you from experience that the Pay and Display Carparks are patrolled 24/7 so I would think they just need to add this onto there beat.

When we passed a few months ago I have to admit there was a lot of vans there and it was obvious they were not just overnighting. One had washing drying on the bikerack.

As usual the odd few have spoiled it for the majority


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

That's true..someone always spoils a good thing...lets see how long the signs last once they realise that the shops etc are the ones losing out in the end...   

we can always find somewhere else to go and spend our money..

:wink: :wink: 

Anne


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I wonder what the reaction would be if all the struggling small businesses in places where MH parking is being banned/restricted, were told of the 70,000 MHF "loaded wallets" that can no longer come and spend their money there.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

When you say "people spoil things" Why is it their fault? If there was no restriction on parking and their vehicles were taxed and insured why are they at fault? They were only parking where allowed under the law. 

I understand, from reading a full thread about this on Wildcamping UK web site the problem has come about because the hoteliers and campsite owners in the area lobbied the council to stop all motorhomes parking overnight and drop any plans to open more official aires. The one or two opened in Lytham & St Anns are being allowed to stay open for a "trial period", but the others have been dropped.

The usual spurious propaganda stories have been put about in the local press by them about increased litter, people not spending money in local shops and toilets being emptied down grids to ensure these aires never open. 

So it seems it wasn't thoughtless motorhomers but campsite owners and hoteliers looking for our cash that caused this loss of these places.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

In 2011 I was invited by blackpool gazette to write an article in praise 
of motorhomes, after making comments on their website after reading about the anti parking lobby.
Does not seem to have done any good

http://www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk/lifestyle/columnists/livewire-october-12-2011-1-3862293

post your comments below my new comments on this article


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

annetony said:


> That's true..someone always spoils a good thing...lets see how long the signs last once they realise that the shops etc are the ones losing out in the end...
> 
> we can always find somewhere else to go and spend our money..
> 
> ...


Like a campsite perhaps


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Annsman said:


> When you say "people spoil things" Why is it their fault? If there was no restriction on parking and their vehicles were taxed and insured why are they at fault? They were only parking where allowed under the law.
> 
> I understand, from reading a full thread about this on Wildcamping UK web site the problem has come about because the hoteliers and campsite owners in the area lobbied the council to stop all motorhomes parking overnight and drop any plans to open more official aires. The one or two opened in Lytham & St Anns are being allowed to stay open for a "trial period", but the others have been dropped.
> 
> ...


When I mentioned the term "Spoil things" I guess it was from my own view point and the way in which I behave when wild camping. I have passed this location a few times to see people with deck chairs out and washing hanging off the vans, using the area like a campsite. That is where my person beliefs and behaviours come in. If I wild camp I NEVER treat it like a campsite, we use the place to sleep in overnight and that is it. No chairs out, washing on show, generators running, emptying waste tank onto the street...etc etc. We park up enjoy our evening and sleep period and depart leaving the place exactly as we found it, that way very few people even know we have been there. :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## CleveleysResi (Dec 27, 2012)

You motorhomers are detested by the majority of the locals. You are generally regarded as freeloaders and bums.
You don't bring any real benefit to the area. You don't pay anything for your stay or support the local economy. When you are there you are saving £20 to £30 a night in fees. Ten days, £300. No way do you lot spend £30 a day locally. Most of your food will have been bought where you live. Plus where do you get your water and dispose of your waste? I've seen waste being pumped out onto the road, disgusting. Furthermore, you are often are a subject of some annoyance at local residents' meetings with councillors and the police. The sooner you are totally banned from camping overnight the better. Wyre Borough Council doen't allow you to stay overnight, why should Blackpool?
Additionally, you aren't supporting local camping sites who need the trade.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

With repect Cleveleleysresi, the vast majority of us never go near Blackpool or similar resorts. Some will occasionally have a one night stopover but that is about it. The people causing nuisance to you are not members here, or generally members of any motorhome forum. There are tens of thousands of registered motorhomes and you will always get some idiots among any large group.

I hope an arrangement can be made to suit all parties involved.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

The whole place is a dump- who would want to near the place beats me..


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

CleveleysResi said:


> You motorhomers are detested by the majority of the locals. You are generally regarded as freeloaders and bums.
> You don't bring any real benefit to the area. You don't pay anything for your stay or support the local economy. When you are there you are saving £20 to £30 a night in fees. Ten days, £300. No way do you lot spend £30 a day locally. Most of your food will have been bought where you live. Plus where do you get your water and dispose of your waste? I've seen waste being pumped out onto the road, disgusting. Furthermore, you are often are a subject of some annoyance at local residents' meetings with councillors and the police. The sooner you are totally banned from camping overnight the better. Wyre Borough Council doen't allow you to stay overnight, why should Blackpool?
> Additionally, you aren't supporting local camping sites who need the trade.


The likes of you are the reason tourism is declining in your area,you can keep you near empty shops - I''ll spend my money if France where the locals understand the value of tourism & make caravanners & motorhomers welcome


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think it's a shame that there is such misunderstanding by local residents regarding motorhomers.

As can be seen from the crass post above from Cleveleleysresi the perception is that we are ''freeloaders and bums''.By this I assume he/she is grouping us in with the traveller type community who do indeed want something for nothing and are certainly not true motorhomers.

If Cleveleleysresi is indeed a local resident and not a troll(which I suspect) then they have chosen the wrong forum to post their rant,most of the members on here are decent,law abiding people,retired or semi retired and pretty well off financially with a good disposable income who respect the environment and abide by the countryside code.

All we want is a safe overnight parking spot near to the town centre or local attraction with fresh/waste water facility,we are prepared to pay for that.Most campsites are out of town which is fine for caravanners but not so good for motorhomers just stopping overnight. 

I totally agree with Vic regarding France,a much more motorhome friendly country which encourages us to stop in their towns and villages and spend money locally.

Because of the narrow minded attitude typically displayed by this local resident than I and many others will continue to go abroad where motorhoming is welcomed and a pleasurable experience.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

CleveleysResi said:


> You motorhomers are detested by the majority of the locals. You are generally regarded as freeloaders and bums.
> You don't bring any real benefit to the area. You don't pay anything for your stay or support the local economy. When you are there you are saving £20 to £30 a night in fees. Ten days, £300. No way do you lot spend £30 a day locally. Most of your food will have been bought where you live. Plus where do you get your water and dispose of your waste? I've seen waste being pumped out onto the road, disgusting. Furthermore, you are often are a subject of some annoyance at local residents' meetings with councillors and the police. The sooner you are totally banned from camping overnight the better. Wyre Borough Council doen't allow you to stay overnight, why should Blackpool?
> Additionally, you aren't supporting local camping sites who need the trade.


ClevelysResi

Much of your post was based on the assumption that the motorhomers were not willing to pay.

I note you have come on to this Forum for FREE to make your rant.

Stick to your principles and PAY a subsciption! The Forum needs supporting.

Geoff

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I suspect cleveleysresi is just a troll. But let's go with it.

I just spent six months touring. I did the maths and you would be hard pushed to spend less than £30 a day motorhoming and that's without using sites. So I spent well In excess of £5000. Guess how much of that was in the uk? None! Well apart from the diesel to get out!

Im sorry folks but to the average Joe public we are freeloaders and part time gypsies. Unlike in mainland Europe where we are respected.

The problem with the uk is nobody can bare to see somebody getting something for nothing and it just eats away at them.

Sadly this will never change


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Dear Cleveleyresi
If you are a real person and not a troll you are doing yourself a great disservice by the spiteful, vitriolic tone of your post.
Even if you had any reasonable arguments you've lost any chance of being listened to.
You obviously have no real understanding at all of motorhoming and would therefore be better keeping your ignorant and uneducated views to yourself.
Finally - if you are a real person I wonder how many people in your 'real' life you abuse in this way?
How many friends and relationships have you lost I wonder.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> The problem with the uk is nobody can bare to see somebody getting something for nothing and it just eats away at them.


I can't bear people who flaunt their bits in public.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the uk is nobody can bare to see somebody getting something for nothing and it just eats away at them.
> ...


Bloody hell. Has my wife been at it again?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


I thought you were reporting that the unhappy residents of Cleverleys were exposing themselves to motorhomers who park for nothing.


----------

